# Cabelas Colorphase



## 660griz (Dec 13, 2013)

They may or may not make a difference on my next hunt but, I got to get some just for the 'coolness' factor. Probably miss seeing game because I am watching my clothes.  Price is about the same as normal camo.

http://www.cabelas.com/category/Cabelas-ColorPhase/396159480.uts


----------



## marknga (Dec 13, 2013)

Cool looking stuff, let us know how it works. 
I hadn't seen that before.


----------

